# The Pig 2/28



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I don't have any pictures. :evil: I didn't catch anything to take a picture of anyway.  And I was the only one! :? The guy I was with caught 5 kokes, two guys that were by us caught their limit each, or should I say kept their limits. A couple other guys caught a bunch, threw back all the littler ones and left with several, although I didn't ask how many. A couple guys came about 1/2 hour before we left and had three or four by the time we left, and *I GOT NOTHING*. Such has been my luck with everything this year, no deer, no elk, one pheasant, 8 ducks, and the only fish I have caught were one blue gill and three dinky perch at Mantua. Such has been my year since my hip replacement in July. My wife even made a comment.

We went down to Riverdale to have dinner at Applebees as my son amd my wife each had gift certificates. While we were waiting, my son and I decided to walk through SWH and show my 2 year old grandson the stuffed critters and mounts. He called the deer giraffes, and the moose, monkeys. But my wife made the biggest slam to me saying "don't go buy anything, cause you won't catch anything with it anyway". My daughter said "mom, that was cold"!

When the wife says stuff like that, you know it's got to be bad!

By the way, those who were catching, were using pink or red type iceflies below a cast master tipped with waxworms or spikes. (Some didn't use a cast master). Fish were being caught suspended at about 10 feet. Where we were, water depth was 117 feet. Ice around the edges a bit soft, as it always seems to be at the Pig, but was about 16" where we were fishing.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> By the way, those who were catching, were using pink or red type iceflies below a cast master tipped with waxworms or spikes. (Some didn't use a cast master). Fish were being caught suspended at about 10 feet. Where we were, water depth was 117 feet. Ice around the edges a bit soft, as it always seems to be at the Pig, but was about 16" where we were fishing.


I saw that place when it was drained, does it really get that deep? My uncle used to get readings on his fish finder around 80 feet and it sure didn't look that deep when I saw it empty :?

Sorry about the dry spell Gary.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay everyone call me STUPID or UNINFORMED but what is "The Pig" :? :?

dunn_gary...it's only a matter-o-time for them-thar fishies...sometimes the fish spirits are with ya...and then again sometimes they're not...you'll get into them but I have to say I busted up reading your report...as I for one can relate to everything you said about hav'n an off time with the ole fish...everyone else is catch'n but for some reason I'm not. :?

:wink: :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

There are no dump (stupid) questions; only dumb answers. :mrgreen:

Porcupine is called "The Pig" by many just as Pineview is sometimes refered to as "The View."


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Okay everyone call me STUPID or UNINFORMED but what is "The Pig" :? :?
> 
> dunn_gary...it's only a matter-o-time for them-thar fishies...sometimes the fish spirits are with ya...and then again sometimes they're not...you'll get into them but I have to say I busted up reading your report...as I for one can relate to everything you said about hav'n an off time with the ole fish...everyone else is catch'n but for some reason I'm not. :?
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Porcupines are also called quill pigs hence the name "the pig".


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Stupid me thought it was in reference to "Pork-u-pine" with the Pork, being refered to as "Pig".


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Too bad you got blanked up there. My neighbor was up there and did OK.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, well, we all have our bad days. Seems like I'm having a bad year. I quit fishing the Pig years ago, because it got to the point that I got skunked every time I went. Now, it isn't just the Pig. I love going up there though, because it's so dang Beautiful. Mother Nature at her finest! It's not like I haven't caught my fair share of fish over the years. It's just that I was so looking forward to a nice koke dinner. Next weekend I have a meeting in SLC, so I won't be able to go. And depending on the weather, Porcupine may be getting close to being done. The edges are a bit soft.

As far as depth, it's over 130 in spots by the dam when full. It may not look that deep, but it is.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Troll said:


> Stupid me thought it was in reference to "Pork-u-pine" with the Pork, being refered to as "Pig".


Actually living there now and talking to a few locals------ you are correct.
took us 2 hours for 2 limits Sunday

I think- and my depth finder could be wrong- when the lake is full it's about 120 feet . My finder said 52 Sunday about 100 yards out from the dam. Used a broken fly rod tip for a pole and copper johns for jigs with a spike on them- was I fly fishing?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I think- and my depth finder could be wrong- when the lake is full it's about 120 feet . My finder said 52 Sunday about 100 yards out from the dam. Used a broken fly rod tip for a pole and copper johns for jigs with a spike on them- was I fly fishing?


That's pretty funny Pack!

I've never fished it when it was completely full to check the depth, but I have marked 121 feet deep towards the end of July. The deepest part isn't right next to the dam, but out a few hundred yards. Like I said, we were marking 117 feet where we were fishing Sat. Not just me, but two of the other guys had a finder which showed exactly the same thing. If you look at the high water mark, it still has a ways to go before it's full.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It certainly has a ways to go- I know I wouldn't pull that sled back up that dam face. I would have needed a wench. I was probably 100 yards straight south of the cattle gaurd.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

where was this at?


----------

